# Rechner hängt beim Start



## Onkel Schuppig (17. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe einen permanenten Fehler nach dem Einschalten:
Es erscheint die Meldung "Verifying DMI Pool Data ..." und dann bleibt der Rechner hängen.
Wenn ich 10 min warte und dann Reset drücke, kommt er über diesen Punkt hinweg und bootet vollständig. Warte ich aber nur 5 min, so kommt er nicht ganz so weit.
Fahre ich nach erfolgreichen Start wieder runter und hoch, so klappt das. Also nur wenn er kalt ist, kann ich nicht booten. Manchmal hängt er auch nach erfolgtem Login.
Habe einen Intel Celereon 900 MHz, 256 MB RAM und Windows XP SP 2.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?

Grüße Onkel Schuppig


----------



## chmee (17. September 2006)

http://www.duxcw.com/faq/computer/dmi.html
lesen und testen !

Mit "Verifying DMI Pool Data hangs" gibt es in allen Suchmaschinen sofort Lösungsansätze

Bitte http://www.gidf.de benutzen ! mfg chmee


----------

